# Block socks - yes or no?



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone here blocks socks? I just read a pattern where it said to block and after I made my first (an only so far) pair the thought of blocking them never entered my mind.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 1 set of sock blockers... and several pairs to block. I do block some of them if they ended up too long and narrow. It just makes them easier to put on. I'll block 1 pr, and after about 20 minutes, put another pr of socks on the blockers, etc. Even if they are still pretty wet when I switch prs, the wet ones dry quite nicely. I think to block or not is a personal thing. Not everyone (I think few, actually) does block socks.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Joan L said:


> I have 1 set of sock blockers... and several pairs to block. I do block some of them if they ended up too long and narrow. It just makes them easier to put on. I'll block 1 pr, and after about 20 minutes, put another pr of socks on the blockers, etc. Even if they are still pretty wet when I switch prs, the wet ones dry quite nicely. I think to block or not is a personal thing. Not everyone (I think few, actually) does block socks.


I do not block them.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

I've never blocked socks and have no intention of doing so. They will self block when you put them on.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I usually block and if they are to be a gift I always block. Just makes them look nicer.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I block everything... why not finish properly? The complaints about the way things appear and wear and fit are often made by the people who don't want to do the detail work. It's gonna be fine if you don't block everything... but just don't complain when it doesn't look as nice or wear as well or fit as well.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't bother with blocking.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I never block them either.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll block sweaters, hats, scarves, but socks I just never bother to.

Edit: I should add that I only make socks for myself.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

deemail said:


> I block everything... why not finish properly? The complaints about the way things appear and wear and fit are often made by the people who don't want to do the detail work. It's gonna be fine if you don't block everything... but just don't complain when it doesn't look as nice or wear as well or fit as well.


Who's complaining?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

AnniePeanut said:


> I give a lot of socks as gifts. I lie them on my ironing board, give each sock a burst of steam from my iron and smooth with my hand. It takes about 2 seconds each and makes them look so much nicer!


Do you always do that? I mean, block one sock, pose it with an unblocked sock, take a picture of them together and (I'm assuming) block the other one? Because you've done it at least twice here. Seems like that would take way more than 2 seconds.

I gave socks as gifts one year. I didn't block any of them. They looked very nice right off the needles. But I guess, as I've been told before,

_"As with anything else in knitting... What works well for one is not always favored by others. As far as most techniques in knitting, successful use depends on the project, needles yarn and knitter... My "favorite" technique may not work for you."_

One of my favorite techniques is knitting socks nicely enough that they don't need blocking.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Do you always do that? I mean, block one sock, pose it with an unblocked sock, take a picture of them together and (I'm assuming) block the other one? Because you've done it at least twice here. Seems like that would take way more than 2 seconds.
> 
> I gave socks as gifts one year. I didn't block any of them. They looked very nice right off the needles. But I guess, as I've been told before,
> 
> ...


Just block the damn socks will you?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Do you always do that? I mean, block one sock, pose it with an unblocked sock, take a picture of them together and (I'm assuming) block the other one? Because you've done it at least twice here. Seems like that would take way more than 2 seconds.
> 
> I gave socks as gifts one year. I didn't block any of them. They looked very nice right off the needles. But I guess, as I've been told before,
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Just block the damn socks will you?


But they are for me and no one is looking at my feet ... so I rightly don't care that I didn't block them.

Just not too long ago, didn't someone say that they block them using their feet? :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

From a 2007 blog entry
http://travellersyarn.wordpress.com/2007/12/03/finished-clementines-baltic-socks/


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

From a 2013 blog posting (blog created in 2009)
http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> From a 2007 blog entry
> http://travellersyarn.wordpress.com/2007/12/03/finished-clementines-baltic-socks/


Hmmm, interesting.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> But they are for me and no one is looking at my feet ... so I rightly don't care that I didn't block them.
> 
> Just not too long ago, didn't someone say that they block them using their feet? :lol:


sounds good in theory, but I don't enjoy wearing wet socks and I'm sure not going to give them a burst of steam while they are on my feet!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Hmmm, interesting.


Just the same old same old ..... song and dance. :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> sounds good in theory, but I don't enjoy wearing wet socks and I'm sure not going to give them a burst of steam while they are on my feet!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> mopgenorth wrote:sounds good in theory, but I don't enjoy wearing wet socks and I'm sure not going to give them a burst of steam while they are on my feet!


I didn't even think about that QC..and mopgenorth.. good point...I don't think it would be too comfortable...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

kponsw said:


> Do you always do that? I mean, block one sock, pose it with an unblocked sock, take a picture of them together and (I'm assuming) block the other one? Because you've done it at least twice here. Seems like that would take way more than 2 seconds.
> 
> I gave socks as gifts one year. I didn't block any of them. They looked very nice right off the needles. But I guess, as I've been told before,
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love the presentation.

Gigi


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Hmmm, interesting.


The plot thickens......


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Very nice! I love the presentation.
> 
> Gigi


Thank you. That bundle was for one of my sisters. My husband even thought they were cute wrapped like that. (I actually did knit the socks I showed.)


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

kponsw said:


> Thank you. That bundle was for one of my sisters. My husband even thought they were cute wrapped like that. (I actually did knit the socks I showed.)


I had no doubt those lovely socks were made by you.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

loriadams said:


> Hmmm, interesting.


It is kind of interesting, isn't it? I'm kind of surprised that AmyPeanut -- I mean AnniePeanut -- would swipe pictures from bloggers, especially without giving the bloggers credit. Is that a form of identity theft? I would expect that the bloggers might be kind of angry about that. Unless, of course, the two blogs are actually hers.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Never.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> It is kind of interesting, isn't it? ..............


Remember its part of the game.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:



> Remember its part of the game.


Of course, but as credit for the photos is not given, the presumption would be that the photos are indeed hers to publish. Otherwise I believe a copyright infringement might be considered.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Remember its part of the game.


and the other part is: "I never said they were my pictures"...


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> and the other part is: "I never said they were my pictures"...


and the other "other part" is that she never said they weren't her pictures!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

kponsw said:


> and the other "other part" is that she never said they weren't her pictures!


The other, other, other part is old habits die hsrd


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> and the other part is: "I never said they were my pictures"...


Kind of makes me wonder if she ever knit a sock at all.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

loriadams said:


> Kind of makes me wonder if she ever knit a sock at all.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

kponsw said:


> It is kind of interesting, isn't it? I'm kind of surprised that AmyPeanut -- I mean AnniePeanut -- would swipe pictures from bloggers, especially without giving the bloggers credit. Is that a form of identity theft? I would expect that the bloggers might be kind of angry about that. Unless, of course, the two blogs are actually hers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Gee, Amy, why didn't you just post a link to the last time you made this same post? Would have been a lot easier and saved you some typing.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> I've never blocked socks and have no intention of doing so. They will self block when you put them on.


Ditto. After all, I am the only person likely to be wearing them and I am not that fussy!

Having said that, I will block a swatch especially if using a jacquard style pattern or an unfamiliar yarn.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> Just wondering if anyone here blocks socks? I just read a pattern where it said to block and after I made my first (an only so far) pair the thought of blocking them never entered my mind.


Why yes I do. Right on my feet on the way to town as soon as they are off the needles.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

deemail said:


> I block everything... why not finish properly? The complaints about the way things appear and wear and fit are often made by the people who don't want to do the detail work. It's gonna be fine if you don't block everything... but just don't complain when it doesn't look as nice or wear as well or fit as well.


If I want nice looking I'll pay money for someone else to make them, If I want handcrafted with love I'll make my own and wear them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> But they are for me and no one is looking at my feet ... so I rightly don't care that I didn't block them.
> 
> Just not too long ago, didn't someone say that they block them using their feet? :lol:


HEELLLLOOOO> LOL


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Our feet do the blocking.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

kponsw said:


> Do you always do that? I mean, block one sock, pose it with an unblocked sock, take a picture of them together and (I'm assuming) block the other one? Because you've done it at least twice here. Seems like that would take way more than 2 seconds.
> 
> I gave socks as gifts one year. I didn't block any of them. They looked very nice right off the needles. But I guess, as I've been told before,
> 
> ...


Snicker, snicker snort!
I really like that bundle of socks


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

carlacrn said:


> Just wondering if anyone here blocks socks? I just read a pattern where it said to block and after I made my first (an only so far) pair the thought of blocking them never entered my mind.


I always block them. Most of the socks I knit are for gifts, so I gently wash them and then shape them and lay them flat to dry. In my personal opinion, it makes them look better.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

carlacrn said:


> Just wondering if anyone here blocks socks? I just read a pattern where it said to block and after I made my first (an only so far) pair the thought of blocking them never entered my mind.


I always block them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Deri said:


> I always block them.


So do I right on the very object of their use. My feet. Usually quite warm so they are natural blockers.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Gee, I hope that blog owner isn't upset!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

kponsw said:


> Thank you. That bundle was for one of my sisters. My husband even thought they were cute wrapped like that. (I actually did knit the socks I showed.)


 :thumbup: Nice one!


----------



## Eskimimi (Apr 5, 2016)

kponsw said:


> Do you always do that? I mean, block one sock, pose it with an unblocked sock, take a picture of them together and (I'm assuming) block the other one? Because you've done it at least twice here. Seems like that would take way more than 2 seconds.


I'm not sure is that is a practice of AnniePeanut, but as pointed out, she's decided to illustrate them with a pair of socks that I designed and knit for my husband, from my website: http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html

They were a well-worn pair of socks by this point, but had become separated in the wash and one was washed (and possible tumble-dried) by my husband, whilst I washed and blocked the other, so the picture came about by chance.

I think, as with anything, it is down to personal preference. I block socks partly because I find it helps them dry quicker, which is important to me as I live in a small flat with a baby, so laundry can be a bit of a task! For my own hand-knit socks, I knit mostly lace pairs for my own wear, and I find them more comfortable to wear when blocked, but my husband doesn't really fel much difference in the pairs that he wears (though his are definitely not lace patterned  ).

When I have taught sock knitting and spoken to other knitters, one of the things that often comes up is the price of sock blockers, so now if I do knit socks as a gift (a rare occurrence, and only for very special people) I include a very inexpensive pair of custom-fit sock blockers that I make myself: which, if I have the recipient's foot measurement, I will tailor to their specific fit using this technique, and that way if they aren't ever used it has cost me practically nothing.

However you choose to wear and give socks, blocked or un-blocked, may they cling comfortably to your feet and inspire many more comfortable stitches to spring from your needles! :thumbup:

PS: Naughty AnniePeanut! Honestly though, a credit for the work and pictures, if not even a request, is a nice way of sharing and not inadvertently taking credit for other people's content as your own.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> The plot thickens......


That's not all that's thick :XD:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> That's not all that's thick :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Eskimimi said:


> I'm not sure is that is a practice of AnniePeanut, but as pointed out, she's decided to illustrate them with a pair of socks that I designed and knit for my husband, from my website: http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html
> 
> They were a well-worn pair of socks by this point, but had become separated in the wash and one was washed (and possible tumble-dried) by my husband, whilst I washed and blocked the other, so the picture came about by chance.
> 
> ...


Well, I am very happy that you have popped in to claim your rightful credit, especially since I've never come across your very nice website before. Lots of great things to mine there! Thank you for joining KP, even if it's just a one-time visit.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally block socks with a wire sock blocker, because I wash them before storing or giving them away. It makes them look a little nicer for a gift. For myself, i don't usually bother to re-block them after washing as my feet do the trick then. It's just a matter of choice. I you blot them dry, and lay them flat, it's essentially similar IMHO although blocking helps them dry faster with a blocker where the middle of the sock is exposed to the air.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

AnniePeanut said:


> I give a lot of socks as gifts. I lie them on my ironing board, give each sock a burst of steam from my iron and smooth with my hand. It takes about 2 seconds each and makes them look so much nicer!


Seriously? Shameful, just shameful. I see you still haven't opened up a copy of Grammar 101.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> But they are for me and no one is looking at my feet ... so I rightly don't care that I didn't block them.
> 
> Just not too long ago, didn't someone say that they block them using their feet? :lol:


Wiggling your toes while wearing new socks is an amazing blocking method.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

kponsw said:


> Do you always do that? I mean, block one sock, pose it with an unblocked sock, take a picture of them together and (I'm assuming) block the other one? Because you've done it at least twice here. Seems like that would take way more than 2 seconds.
> 
> I gave socks as gifts one year. I didn't block any of them. They looked very nice right off the needles. But I guess, as I've been told before,
> 
> ...


Bundle of love.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Eskimimi said:


> I'm not sure is that is a practice of AnniePeanut, but as pointed out, she's decided to illustrate them with a pair of socks that I designed and knit for my husband, from my website: http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html
> 
> They were a well-worn pair of socks by this point, but had become separated in the wash and one was washed (and possible tumble-dried) by my husband, whilst I washed and blocked the other, so the picture came about by chance.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Your site is very interesting, I enjoyed reading through it and looking at the lovely photographs. Such a shame that someone had to hijack your photographs without either asking or giving you credit. We have seen this before and please know this is not the "norm" on KP, nor do most of us condone this type of behavior. Welcome to KP, I hope you stay a while.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

AnniePeanut said:


> I give a lot of socks as gifts. I lie them on my ironing board, give each sock a burst of steam from my iron and smooth with my hand. It takes about 2 seconds each and makes them look so much nicer!


Well "I lay them" would be proper grammar but perhaps "I lie" is more accurate, since the photographs were hijacked from the site of another and no credit was given. Tsk, tsk, giving KP a bad reputation, yet again.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I have wire blockers,but have seldom used them. I only block socks when they are going on a sales table for a charity. All other socks go to the recipient as they come off the needles, though sometimes with a little something tucked inside.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> I have wire blockers,but have seldom used them. I only block socks when they are going on a sales table for a charity. All other socks go to the recipient as they come off the needles, though sometimes with a little something tucked inside.


Blocked or unblocked, I love that idea of tucking in a little something extra!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Just the same old same old ..... song and dance. :lol:


Right and boring zzzzzz.......


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

kponsw said:


> It is kind of interesting, isn't it? I'm kind of surprised that AmyPeanut -- I mean AnniePeanut -- would swipe pictures from bloggers, especially without giving the bloggers credit. Is that a form of identity theft? I would expect that the bloggers might be kind of angry about that. Unless, of course, the two blogs are actually hers.


Identity theft? Sounds like a repeat.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Blocked or unblocked, I love that idea of tucking in a little something extra!


I put little Hershey's chocolate kisses in the toes of my gifted socks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Eskimimi said:


> I'm not sure is that is a practice of AnniePeanut, but as pointed out, she's decided to illustrate them with a pair of socks that I designed and knit for my husband, from my website: http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html
> 
> They were a well-worn pair of socks by this point, but had become separated in the wash and one was washed (and possible tumble-dried) by my husband, whilst I washed and blocked the other, so the picture came about by chance.
> 
> ...


Nice blog and nice for you to make an appearance as others have stated we hope you will stay.


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

Gee Amy, I see you're up to your old tricks once again. "Borrowing" content from someone else's blog and not giving credit where credit is due. How dumb do you think we are? 
I hope no one ever hijacks content from your blog and shares without giving you proper credit. I hope the owner of the blog you "borrowed" this content from reports you to Admin for this.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well "I lay them" would be proper grammar but perhaps "I lie" is more accurate, since the photographs were hijacked from the site of another and no credit was given. Tsk, tsk, giving KP a bad reputation, yet again.


Too bad "she" won't get it.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Never blocked any socks. I've made over 75 pair.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Back to the topic of blocking socks. Have you seen Mimi's tutorials on how to make your own sock (and mitten) blockers???

http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2009/09/make-your-own-sock-blockers.html - hint, if your political parties put up corrugated plastic signs, cut down a few as soon as the polls close, and use them instead of corrugated cardboard!

http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2012/02/diy-sock-blockers-return.html

http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/tutorial-blocking-mittens-with-handmade.html


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Eskimimi said:


> I'm not sure is that is a practice of AnniePeanut, but as pointed out, she's decided to illustrate them with a pair of socks that I designed and knit for my husband, from my website: http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html
> 
> They were a well-worn pair of socks by this point, but had become separated in the wash and one was washed (and possible tumble-dried) by my husband, whilst I washed and blocked the other, so the picture came about by chance.
> 
> ...


Thank you Eskimimi for stopping by and sharing your thoughts. Continued Happy Needling


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, I am very happy that you have popped in to claim your rightful credit, especially since I've never come across your very nice website before. Lots of great things to mine there! Thank you for joining KP, even if it's just a one-time visit.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Thanks! Your site is very interesting, I enjoyed reading through it and looking at the lovely photographs. Such a shame that someone had to hijack your photographs without either asking or giving you credit. We have seen this before and please know this is not the "norm" on KP, nor do most of us condone this type of behavior. Welcome to KP, I hope you stay a while.


:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Back to the topic of blocking socks. Have you seen Mimi's tutorials on how to make your own sock (and mitten) blockers???
> 
> http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2009/09/make-your-own-sock-blockers.html - hint, if your political parties put up corrugated plastic signs, cut down a few as soon as the polls close, and use them instead of corrugated cardboard!
> 
> ...


Wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I only block socks if I am entering them in the fair. Wearing them seems to do a good job of blocking most times.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

kponsw said:


> Thank you. That bundle was for one of my sisters. My husband even thought they were cute wrapped like that. (I actually did knit the socks I showed.)


I liked the way you wrapped those too.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

AnniePeanut said:


> I give a lot of socks as gifts. I lie them on my ironing board, give each sock a burst of steam from my iron and smooth with my hand. It takes about 2 seconds each and makes them look so much nicer!


Shame on you. Stealing other people's photos and posting as your own is theft. :shock: How can anyone respect a thief? Your advice is not wanted here. It never was. :thumbdown:


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank you Eskimimi for stopping by and sharing your thoughts. Continued Happy Needling


 :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cah said:


> Shame on you. Stealing other people's photos and posting as your own is theft. :shock: How can anyone respect a thief? Your advice is not wanted here. It never was. :thumbdown:


Granted she stole the pics, but here's the catch, she never claimed them as her own. So as usual she left herself an out.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Granted she stole the pics, but here's the catch, she never claimed them as her own. So as usual she left herself an out.


From a legal perspective, when proper credit is not given, the presumption is that the content is actually yours to publish. The words "plagiarism" and "copyright infringement" come to mind. So, even if she did not specifically claim that the work is her own, the mere fact that she did not say that she copied the information from someone else's blog is quite problematic. It muddies the reputation of Knitting Paradise to allow this type of thievery to continue unchecked.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Eskimimi: What a gracious reply. Hope you stick around.
(Love your location).

As for blocking socks, gifts go into the bathroom sink and spread out on a towel, if that can be called blocking.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Eskimimi said:


> I'm not sure is that is a practice of AnniePeanut, but as pointed out, she's decided to illustrate them with a pair of socks that I designed and knit for my husband, from my website: http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html
> 
> They were a well-worn pair of socks by this point, but had become separated in the wash and one was washed (and possible tumble-dried) by my husband, whilst I washed and blocked the other, so the picture came about by chance.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting here! What a lovely blog. Although I don't block my socks, I agree that it is a matter of personal preference. While I did question AnniePeanut's method of blocking and photographing what I believed to be her socks for her own personal use, it makes perfect sense for a blog entry. I am sorry that she stole from you and tried to use your work to pull the wool over our eyes (or feet).


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

kponsw said:


> From a legal perspective, when proper credit is not given, the presumption is that the content is actually yours to publish. The words "plagiarism" and "copyright infringement" come to mind. So, even if she did not specifically claim that the work is her own, the mere fact that she did not say that she copied the information from someone else's blog is quite problematic. It muddies the reputation of Knitting Paradise to allow this type of thievery to continue unchecked.


I agree, and think Admin needs to step up and end this once and for all.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I so did not expect this kind of response when I posted this question. I thought it was really a very simple question with answers being what people do vs. what is "right" or "wrong" as well as simple explanations of the differences. So sorry if I got people upset on this blog, that was not my intention.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> I so did not expect this kind of response when I posted this question. I thought it was really a very simple question with answers being what people do vs. what is "right" or "wrong" as well as simple explanations of the differences. So sorry if I got people upset on this blog, that was not my intention.


It is a simple question, with no right or wrong answer. It comes down to personal preference. 
What has everyone upset is someone posting photos without giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> I so did not expect this kind of response when I posted this question. I thought it was really a very simple question with answers being what people do vs. what is "right" or "wrong" as well as simple explanations of the differences. So sorry if I got people upset on this blog, that was not my intention.


*YOU* didn't do anything wrong. One of the responders decidedly did err.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> I so did not expect this kind of response when I posted this question. I thought it was really a very simple question with answers being what people do vs. what is "right" or "wrong" as well as simple explanations of the differences. So sorry if I got people upset on this blog, that was not my intention.


You didn't do anything. It's a long-running feud.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I usually put a damp cloth over each sock and touch it with my iron. It makes them look nicer for gifts. For myself, I might not bother; however, I usually put ours on my old-fashioned stretchers before I put them away for the season. They take up less space and look neat. I also darn any small holes or thin spots so they are ready to wear next fall. Some of my socks must be at least forty years old -- 100% wool and still comfy. When my kids (now, senior citizens) were growing up, I often cut off the toes of their socks and lengthened them before knitting new toes. If the out-grown socks were still in good shape, they were usually passed down. (#2 son was surprised to find out that "ready-made" socks could be purchased at the store. We still laugh about that.)


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, I am very happy that you have popped in to claim your rightful credit, especially since I've never come across your very nice website before. Lots of great things to mine there! Thank you for joining KP, even if it's just a one-time visit.


 :thumbup: It's always nice to find a good blog. A genuine one at that. Somebody's good for something after all :lol:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> :thumbup: It's always nice to find a good blog. A genuine one at that. Somebody's good for something after all :lol:


I always enjoy a taste of happy irony!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I always enjoy a taste of happy irony!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I just saw your new avatar, read it, and agree with it!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I always enjoy a taste of happy irony!


 :lol: Love your avatar Mo. My sentiments entirely too :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> I so did not expect this kind of response when I posted this question. I thought it was really a very simple question with answers being what people do vs. what is "right" or "wrong" as well as simple explanations of the differences. So sorry if I got people upset on this blog, that was not my intention.


It was in no way YOU who got people upset. The person we're upset with has a habit of doing this...posting other people's work without appropriate credit. Implying that it is her own work. THAT is what has upset a lot of us. We thought this certain person was gone and we wouldn't have to put up with it any more...and that people like you wouldn't end up in the middle of something of which you have no idea.

But this is par for the course for that particular poster.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Does all this really make a whole lot of difference? If we were all exactly the same, the world would be a dull place in which to live.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Elder Ellen said:


> Does all this really make a whole lot of difference? If we were all exactly the same, the world would be a dull place in which to live.


Not in the big picture no. But when you have someone dispensing misleading or wrong information on a knitting site it does matter. It also matters when someone posts work or blog entries that is not there own and seemingly implies it is there own. I am a knitter with gaps in her knowledge and would not want to be mislead in the craft.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Does all this really make a whole lot of difference? If we were all exactly the same, the world would be a dull place in which to live.


Theft and lying is just being 'different' to you? How special.


----------



## anniebonannie (Dec 17, 2013)

Never. Off the needles, on the feet, out the door. I'm a free spirit of knitting.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I blocked one pair after I made them to open up the lace patterning, and when I washed them they went right back to their pre-blocked state. I stopped blocking after that. The socks get blocked once I put them on. It is easier that way, at least to me.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm pleased that the owner of the blog came forward..and hope you stick around. Stealing others work is not the norm here. We respect copyright, and add links, directing to others blog, or pattern source.
Pictures of my McNabb are under copyright, and I'm not sure I would handle this as graciously as you. At the very least, I would report this to admin, if not done already. I'm not so sure he'd appreciate someone posting stolen property on his forum.
Granted, sometimes people inadvertently post pics of others work, but are corrected, and told about the legality of doing so, and they usually apologize, and do not make that mistake again.
This new member, is a repeat offender, and knows exactly what she is doing,this is not the first...Common sense, people, it's not rocket science!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

anniebonannie said:


> Never. Off the needles, on the feet, out the door. I'm a free spirit of knitting.


Seems to be the norm. I consider it like ironing underwear. Yes, you could, but why?


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

books said:


> Seems to be the norm. I consider it like ironing underwear. Yes, you could, but why?


hahahaha....I was just thinking about underwear too.....I wash and throw in my drawer, I don't even fold them! hahaha....

My consensus after reading all these posts is I will block if I give as gifts and not block if I'm keeping for myself. And that's just ME. :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> hahahaha....I was just thinking about underwear too.....I wash and throw in my drawer, I don't even fold them! hahaha....
> 
> My consensus after reading all these posts is I will block if I give as gifts and not block if I'm keeping for myself. And that's just ME. :lol:


There you go. Just have fun in your knitting.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Theft and lying is just being 'different' to you? How special.


 :thumbup:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

books said:


> Not in the big picture no. But when you have someone dispensing misleading or wrong information on a knitting site it does matter. It also matters when someone posts work or blog entries that is not there own and seemingly implies it is there own. I am a knitter with gaps in her knowledge and would not want to be mislead in the craft.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

books said:


> Seems to be the norm. I consider it like ironing underwear. Yes, you could, but why?


My grandmother used to iron my bras. Yes, she starched them, too. And I could never get her to quit.

I seldom wear a bra these days because of that.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well "I lay them" would be proper grammar but perhaps "I lie" is more accurate, since the photographs were hijacked from the site of another and no credit was given. Tsk, tsk, giving KP a bad reputation, yet again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> My grandmother used to iron my bras. Yes, she starched them, too. And I could never get her to quit.
> 
> I seldom wear a bra these days because of that.


I seldom wear one also - starch is not the issue though - just one of the advantages of working from home!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... perhaps she should have claimed them as not being her own??! 



cindye6556 said:


> Granted she stole the pics, but here's the catch, she never claimed them as her own. So as usual she left herself an out.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Does all this really make a whole lot of difference? If we were all exactly the same, the world would be a dull place in which to live.


I think this poster is referring to blocking socks, not stealing pictures.
But, I truly wish the world was "dull".


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I seldom wear one also - starch is not the issue though - just one of the advantages of working from home!


Just to come around to the topic at hand...I do still wear socks, though. Ones I knit and never block.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Your advice is much appreciated and your blog is very informative! Thank you. 



Eskimimi said:


> I'm not sure is that is a practice of AnniePeanut, but as pointed out, she's decided to illustrate them with a pair of socks that I designed and knit for my husband, from my website: http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html
> 
> They were a well-worn pair of socks by this point, but had become separated in the wash and one was washed (and possible tumble-dried) by my husband, whilst I washed and blocked the other, so the picture came about by chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... perhaps she should have claimed them as not being her own??!


That would have been the right thing to do IMO.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> Just wondering if anyone here blocks socks? I just read a pattern where it said to block and after I made my first (an only so far) pair the thought of blocking them never entered my mind.


I almost never block socks. The only ones I have blocked are Fair Isle socks...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Eskimimi said:


> I'm not sure is that is a practice of AnniePeanut, but as pointed out, she's decided to illustrate them with a pair of socks that I designed and knit for my husband, from my website: http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html
> 
> They were a well-worn pair of socks by this point, but had become separated in the wash and one was washed (and possible tumble-dried) by my husband, whilst I washed and blocked the other, so the picture came about by chance.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct. I visited your blog and your designs are lovely. It's a shame someone else tried to infer that your beautifully designed and knitted socks were her work.

I know AP will claim that she didn't "say" the work was hers, but omitting a credit for the work/pictures is lying by omission.

Good did come of it though, thanks to Galaxycraft as I was introduced to a brilliant designer. Welcome Eskimimi. I will be visiting your blog often.

Gigi


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

AnniePeanut said:


> I give a lot of socks as gifts. I lie them on my ironing board, give each sock a burst of steam from my iron and smooth with my hand. It takes about 2 seconds each and makes them look so much nicer!


I really liked the differance you showed in a your pictures. It makes me wish I could take back my gifted socks to block.😉😉😉


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Just block the damn socks will you?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> You are 100% correct. I visited your blog and your designs are lovely. It's a shame someone else tried to infer that your beautifully designed and knitted socks was her work.
> 
> I know AP will claim that she didn't "say" the work were hers, but omitting a credit for the work/pictures is lying by omission.
> 
> ...


Wow just went to her blog. Lots of goodies there. Gift tags caught my eye.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

marthalj said:


> I really liked the differance you showed in a your pictures. It makes me wish I could take back my gifted socks to block.😉😉😉


They were someone else's pictures. They are off of someone else's blog.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Just curious but how does anyone know if annie peanut is Amy?. 
I just wash handknit socks and lay flat to dry on a towel.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> My grandmother used to iron my bras. Yes, she starched them, too. And I could never get her to quit.
> 
> I seldom wear a bra these days because of that.


Bwahahahahaha....now that just cracked me up!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

carmicv said:


> Just curious but how does anyone know if annie peanut is Amy?.
> I just wash handknit socks and lay flat to dry on a towel.


Mainly her writing style. And she has answered this question before. Almost word for word.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

They're not her pictures.


marthalj said:


> I really liked the differance you showed in a your pictures. It makes me wish I could take back my gifted socks to block.😉😉😉


 :thumbdown:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ask Admin.



carmicv said:


> Just curious but how does anyone know if annie peanut is Amy?.
> I just wash handknit socks and lay flat to dry on a towel.


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

carmicv said:


> Just curious but how does anyone know if annie peanut is Amy?.
> I just wash handknit socks and lay flat to dry on a towel.


The "borrowing" of others work, and not giving credit is an all time favorite, the tone of her writing, the "hit and run." If you notice when she's called out she disappears from that particular thread in *all * her new personas.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

carmicv said:


> Just curious but how does anyone know if annie peanut is Amy?.
> I just wash handknit socks and lay flat to dry on a towel.


All in the tone. AK, I mean AP has been on for what, a week? Already misbehaving.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

books said:


> Mainly her writing style. And she has answered this question before. Almost word for word.


And all it's other responses so far .... dead give away when one has to deal with the ______ for 3 years! Well the pleasantness lasted for a month ..... now the underlying innuendos, and subtle slams begin yet again.

Have a wonderful crafting day.

BTW - the ID is it's favorite pair of shoes. :lol: ;-)


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> All in the tone. AK, I mean AP has been on for what, a week? Already misbehaving.


How do you discern a tone in someone's writing? Just curious.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You all have a wonderful fun filled crafting day.

No debating ( or rehashing and opening old wounds)... we know what we know , and this is what the thing wants and craving for ......... --- End Of MY STORY.

Happy happy.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

books said:


> Mainly her writing style. And she has answered this question before. Almost word for word.


Writing style is apparently not a strong indicator of someone's identity. It can be quite similar to other people.

[Quote: KnittingInTheRockys]
I doubt that many have multiple accounts. Writing styles of any one person can vary with mood, health and other factors. I would imagine that two or more people could have similar writing styles. Phraseology is often regional and so are expressions. Quite frankly I don't scrutinize the writing styles of members here, or any forum that I belong to.

One forum that I belong to is devoted to a certain science, so many of us on that forum use similar phrases and terms, not to mention scientific acronyms, which are easier to use.[End Quote ]

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=8861175&t=381779

(Edited to add information).


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:roll: 

You all have a wonderful fun filled crafting day.

No debating Auntie M (sarcasm here - a play on words and names) ... we know what we know , and this is what is wanted and craving for ......... --- End Of MY STORY.

AuntyS -- go read it's blog instead of participating in stirring the pot on it's behalf (and yours).
And you are getting just as good as the thing at editing and editing and editing...

Happy happy.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Elder Ellen said:


> How do you discern a tone in someone's writing? Just curious.


It is being used in the literary sense to describe a certain person's all-too-familiar writing style.

tone |tōn|
noun

2 the general character or attitude of a place, piece of writing, situation, etc.: trust her to lower the tone of the conversation | there was a general tone of ill-concealed glee in the reporting.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> It is being used in the literary sense to describe a certain person's all-too-familiar writing style.
> 
> tone |tōn|
> noun
> ...


Like THIS is ALWAYS the way it TALKS DOWN to folks ... takes 'BRAINS' to figure it out that it is COMMON SENSE .... not ROCKET SCIENCE!

 :roll: :? :thumbdown:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> :roll:
> 
> You all have a wonderful fun filled crafting day.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Have to thank you GC, for leading us to Eskimimi's blog. It's nicely set up with some helpful tutorials.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Writing style is apparently not a strong indicator of someone's identity. It can be quite similar to other people.


Regardless. The poster is a thief and it appears you are trying to divert attention from said theft, which would make you an accomplice.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Style of writing, certain words used, the way comments are emphasised etc etc etc 


Elder Ellen said:


> How do you discern a tone in someone's writing? Just curious.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> :roll:
> 
> You all have a wonderful fun filled crafting day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice on what I should do, but I'm completely up to date on all my blog reading at the moment.
You didn't do to badly on the editing, either.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> All in the tone. AK, I mean AP has been on for what, a week? Already misbehaving.


It's only been about 36 hours. Just seems like a week. :XD:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

cah said:


> Regardless. The poster is a thief and it appears you are trying to divert attention from said theft, which would make you an accomplice.


Would you mind please, explaining how you think I'm diverting anything? I just replied to a post with information (which was posted to me on another thread), about writing styles.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Have to thank you GC, for leading us to Eskimimi's blog. It's nicely set up with some helpful tutorials.


You are welcome.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

kponsw said:


> It's only been about 36 hours. Just seems like a week. :XD:


Notice how it "hits and runs"? You can't tell me she's not aware of what's been posted.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Thanks for the advice on what I should do, but I'm completely up to date on all my blog reading at the moment.
> You didn't do to badly on the editing, either.





Aunty Sheryl said:


> Would you mind please, explaining how you think I'm diverting anything? I just replied to a post with information (which was posted to me on another thread), about writing styles.


AK wanna be ---- have a wonderful CRAFTING day .....
Doesn't take BRAINS for that.
Stir and stir and stir ---

Happy happy


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

carmicv said:


> Just curious but how does anyone know if annie peanut is Amy?.
> I just wash handknit socks and lay flat to dry on a towel.


because her posts are a screaming in-your-face billboard of her unforgettable "pay attention to MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! I know EVERYTHING and you need to do it MY WAY!!!" posts of days gone bye bye. (emphasis added)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

carmicv said:


> Just curious but how does anyone know if annie peanut is Amy?.
> I just wash handknit socks and lay flat to dry on a towel.


Oh please...do you think we haven't seen exactly this same thing before? In the same words, in the same tone, in the same theft of others' work?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> AK wanna be ---- have a wonderful CRAFTING day .....
> Doesn't take BRAINS for that.


I hope you have a great crafting day, too. :thumbup:


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

since socks have negative ease, I figure my feet do the blocking - lace socks look great on the feet, probably better then in the drawer but who is looking in my sock drawer??

I would block gifted or competition entry socks - but I don't really do either. my blockers are bent wire coat hangers - directions easily found by google.

I machine wash in a laundry bag (mainly so they don't go missing) and hang to dry. Don't use 100% wool, at least not now.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Bwahahahahaha....now that just cracked me up!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not funny, though, when you're 15 and can't scratch in the classroom. I guess I'm lucky, though. While she didn't starch them, she did iron my grandfather's shorts.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Not funny, though, when you're 15 and can't scratch in the classroom. I guess I'm lucky, though. While she didn't starch them, she did iron my grandfather's shorts.


She must not have knit or crochet to pass the time.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well put, Mo!!!


mopgenorth said:


> because her posts are a screaming in-your-face billboard of her unforgettable "pay attention to MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! I know EVERYTHING and you need to do it MY WAY!!!" posts of days gone bye bye. (emphasis added)


 :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> She must not have knit or crochet to pass the time.


She baked, wonderfully. And cleaned. The woman would be up at 5:30 am scrubbing the floors on her knees with Brillo pads. Every ______ing day. Operating rooms aren't ever that clean.

No she never knit or crocheted or did embroidery or any other craft. Luckily my mother taught me how, and to sew. Anything to get out of housework.

My motto is "clean enough to be healthy, dirty enough to be happy"


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> Writing style is apparently not a strong indicator of someone's identity. It can be quite similar to other people.
> 
> .


I beg to differ. Having read the same diatribe from that one person for 4+ years made her writing style immediately recognizable not just to one or two people but many others. There is no way she can operate under cover. The woman has offended far too many to suddenly resurface under a pseudonym yet spewing forth the same rubbish she did before she got voted off the island. It was immediately detected on her first post and most let it go until her snark and blatant plagiarism surfaced once again.

Its rather hysterical that as a rather avid fan, you didn't recognize the style immediately. Or maybe you did and just hoped she would behave?!?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

dijewe said:


> I beg to differ. Having read the same diatribe from that one person for 4+ years made her writing style immediately recognizable not just to one or two people but many others. There is no way she can operate under cover. The woman has offended far too many to suddenly resurface under a pseudonym yet spewing forth the same rubbish she did before she got voted off the island. It was immediately detected on her first post and most let it go until her snark and blatant plagiarism surfaced once again.
> 
> Its rather hysterical that as a rather avid fan, you didn't recognize the style immediately. Or maybe you did and just hoped she would behave?!?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> She baked, wonderfully. And cleaned. The woman would be up at 5:30 am scrubbing the floors on her knees with Brillo pads. Every ______ing day. Operating rooms aren't ever that clean.
> 
> No she never knit or crocheted or did embroidery or any other craft. Luckily my mother taught me how, and to sew. Anything to get out of housework.
> 
> *My motto is "clean enough to be healthy, dirty enough to be happy"*


I should duplicate-stitch that into my next afghan! I should use permanent markers to write it on a sheet and hang it on the wall!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> From a 2007 blog entry
> http://travellersyarn.wordpress.com/2007/12/03/finished-clementines-baltic-socks/


Egads, GC, I think you may have found the infamous "blog"! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Egads, GC, I think you may have found the infamous "blog"! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Nah, the comments are at the bottom :lol: :XD:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

kponsw said:


> It is kind of interesting, isn't it? I'm kind of surprised that AmyPeanut -- I mean AnniePeanut -- would swipe pictures from bloggers, especially without giving the bloggers credit. Is that a form of identity theft? I would expect that the bloggers might be kind of angry about that. Unless, of course, the two blogs are actually hers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Nah, the comments are at the bottom :lol: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Egads, GC, I think you may have found the infamous "blog"! :XD: :XD: :XD:


No! This blog belongs to someone more pleasant and caring. ;-)


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

It just never occurred to me that some knitters might not be using wool for socks. I suppose that would make a difference when it comes to blocking. My posts refer only to 100% sheep's wool. Other posts might be about caring for different materials.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

dijewe said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: or anything else for that matter.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Gee, Amy, why didn't you just post a link to the last time you made this same post? Would have been a lot easier and saved you some typing.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> It just never occurred to me that some knitters might not be using wool for socks. I suppose that would make a difference when it comes to blocking. My posts refer only to 100% sheep's wool. Other posts might be about caring for different materials.


Does anyone knit socks with 100% wool? I was under the impression that it doesn't last as long as sock yarn which has 10 to 20% nylon.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

dijewe said:


> I beg to differ. Having read the same diatribe from that one person for 4+ years made her writing style immediately recognizable not just to one or two people but many others. There is no way she can operate under cover. The woman has offended far too many to suddenly resurface under a pseudonym yet spewing forth the same rubbish she did before she got voted off the island. It was immediately detected on her first post and most let it go until her snark and blatant plagiarism surfaced once again.
> 
> Its rather hysterical that as a rather avid fan, you didn't recognize the style immediately. Or maybe you did and just hoped she would behave?!?


The rest of my post which you didn't quote, contained a quote from another KP member, explaining to me about writing styles. I thought it was interesting, but I see not everyone thinks so. :-D


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Gee, Amy, why didn't you just post a link to the last time you made this same post? Would have been a lot easier and saved you some typing.


Or copy and paste. We all know how good she is at that along with her ability to edit. All that and more from someone that couldn't even install Skype.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... and the apostrophe has been used correctly!


trish2222 said:


> Nah, the comments are at the bottom :lol: :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Gee, Amy, why didn't you just post a link to the last time you made this same post? Would have been a lot easier and saved you some typing.


I have a feeling of 'deja vu'    :shock:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does anyone knit socks with 100% wool? I was under the impression that it doesn't last as long as sock yarn which has 10 to 20% nylon.


The last pair of socks I knitted were bed socks and I used yarn with a mix of wool and milk fibre. It was mostly wool, but as they were bed socks I think they'll last ok. The milk fibre is similar in feel, etc, to silk and has antibacterial properties.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does anyone knit socks with 100% wool? I was under the impression that it doesn't last as long as sock yarn which has 10 to 20% nylon.


I don't know if anyone else still uses all wool, but I do. We have some wool socks that are at least 40 years old. I tried making some with part nylon and they were scratchy so I didn't use that stuff again. Maybe it is better now but I'm using up my stash of wool -- no complaints so far. In fact, I get requests because they are so "soft and comfy", not to mention, "warm". I thought that was the whole point in knitting socks.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does anyone knit socks with 100% wool? I was under the impression that it doesn't last as long as sock yarn which has 10 to 20% nylon.


They don't really last, no matter how bullet proof I knit them. I don't mind that they only last me a season or two (I don't bother to darn them). I usually do them in worsted weight and they're wonderfully warm. I've got a pair on now!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> They don't really last, no matter how bullet proof I knit them. I don't mind that they only last me a season or two (I don't bother to darn them). I usually do them in worsted weight and they're wonderfully warm. I've got a pair on now!


Yep, woke up to snow this morning, cold feet. Wool-Ease babies for me.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Eskimimi said:


> I'm not sure is that is a practice of AnniePeanut, but as pointed out, she's decided to illustrate them with a pair of socks that I designed and knit for my husband, from my website: http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2013/01/do-you-block-socks.html
> 
> They were a well-worn pair of socks by this point, but had become separated in the wash and one was washed (and possible tumble-dried) by my husband, whilst I washed and blocked the other, so the picture came about by chance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for popping in and setting the record straight. I particularly like the idea of gifting a set of personal sock blockers to the recipient of gifted socks. Brilliant and thoughtful idea! I hope you don't mind if I copycat you on that -- when I start knitting socks, that is!

On another note, I hope you stick around KP. Most of the members here don't hijack other's pictures and posts and claim it as their own.

Now I'm going to hop over to your blog and take a read!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

cah said:


> They don't really last, no matter how bullet proof I knit them. I don't mind that they only last me a season or two (I don't bother to darn them). I usually do them in worsted weight and they're wonderfully warm. I've got a pair on now!


It's not a bother for me to darn. I rather enjoy it at times. 
When I was a child, it was a skill we all had to learn at an early age. Practicing our darning was one of our evening occupations (no TV then) -- a time to relax after the dishes were done. Well, at least, one can sit and darn.

If one preferred to knit that was a reward that came after the darning was finished.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Yep, woke up to snow this morning, cold feet. Wool-Ease babies for me.


Not much sheep's wool in Wool-Ease! 10 to 20%, depending on which 'flavour' you select: http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/woolease.htm


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not much sheep's wool in Wool-Ease! 10 to 20%, depending on which 'flavour' you select: http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/woolease.htm


I know what it is, thank you, they keep me warm with my Wicked Good LLBean Slippers! And they are washable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> The last pair of socks I knitted were bed socks and I used yarn with a mix of wool and milk fibre. It was mostly wool, but as they were bed socks I think they'll last ok. The milk fibre is similar in feel, etc, to silk and has antibacterial properties.


Unless you're a long-distance sleepwalker, bedsocks don't get much by way of wear-and-tear.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I know what it is, thank you, they keep me warm with my Wicked Good LLBean Slippers! And they are washable.


LLB has slippers? Are they any good?
My hand knit 'booties and house socks lasts longer than store bought slippers and warmer. 
But I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for them.
If you say they are good, I will go to their site and have a look see.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not much sheep's wool in Wool-Ease! 10 to 20%, depending on which 'flavour' you select: http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/woolease.htm


I am thankful for what yarn I have left over from years past. Hope it is enough to "see me out".


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Yep, woke up to snow this morning, cold feet. Wool-Ease babies for me.


Cheers to warm tootsies! I'm tired of the @#!$ snow. Spring is supposed to have sprung.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I always enjoy a taste of happy irony!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> LLB has slippers? Are they any good?
> My hand knit 'booties and house socks lasts longer than store bought slippers and warmer.
> But I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for them.
> If you say they are good, I will go to their site and have a look see.


That is the actual name of the slippers. Free shipping, fleece lined, 100% guaranteed. Worth the price as they last forever and if they don't, they will replace, no questions asked. I love the fact of the bottom soles, great for walking on ice in the winter when retrieving the newspaper.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> Cheers to warm tootsies! I'm tired of the @#!$ snow. Spring is supposed to have sprung.


Baby robins in my bird bath yesterday, today-- they're ice skating.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> because her posts are a screaming in-your-face billboard of her unforgettable "pay attention to MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! I know EVERYTHING and you need to do it MY WAY!!!" posts of days gone bye bye. (emphasis added)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Unless you're a long-distance sleepwalker, bedsocks don't get much by way of wear-and-tear.


Right. :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> LLB has slippers? Are they any good?
> My hand knit 'booties and house socks lasts longer than store bought slippers and warmer.
> But I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for them.
> If you say they are good, I will go to their site and have a look see.


My husband orders footwear from LLBean. He's very hard on shoes but these last him at least 4 years. Slippers are wonderful, too. And I think the last pair he bought was 5 or 6 years ago. Definitely worth every penny we've paid for them.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Baby robins in my bird bath yesterday, today-- they're ice skating.


hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> That is the actual name of the slippers. Free shipping, fleece lined, 100% guaranteed. Worth the price as they last forever and if they don't, they will replace, no questions asked. I love the fact of the bottom soles, great for walking on ice in the winter when retrieving the newspaper.





jbandsma said:


> My husband orders footwear from LLBean. He's very hard on shoes but these last him at least 4 years. Slippers are wonderful, too. And I think the last pair he bought was 5 or 6 years ago. Definitely worth every penny we've paid for them.


Thanks I will look them up and bookmark. :thumbup:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

years ago I found directions for taking a plastic coated coat hanger and bending it to fit in your sock. The hook end is left on but not used. make several. They will help block and hang on the shower rod to dry after.
Use them to dry etc. hand knit socks.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> No! This blog belongs to someone more pleasant and caring. ;-)


After reading further, I saw that the blog truly belongs to Eskimimi - and it's a great blog, too!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Unless you're a long-distance sleepwalker, bedsocks don't get much by way of wear-and-tear.


 :lol:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> She baked, wonderfully. And cleaned. The woman would be up at 5:30 am scrubbing the floors on her knees with Brillo pads. Every ______ing day. Operating rooms aren't ever that clean.
> 
> No she never knit or crocheted or did embroidery or any other craft. Luckily my mother taught me how, and to sew. Anything to get out of housework.
> 
> My motto is "clean enough to be healthy, dirty enough to be happy"


Good motto! And yeah, I suppose my house would be completely sanitized every day if I didn't have other things to do. Including conversing on this darn site! Heehee.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

AnniePeanut said:


> I give a lot of socks as gifts. I lie them on my ironing board, give each sock a burst of steam from my iron and smooth with my hand. It takes about 2 seconds each and makes them look so much nicer!


How dare you use Eskimimi knitted socks in your reply without giving her credit, but coming from you Amy nothing surprises us anymore, you are lower than the dirt on my shoes. Shame isnt your family paying you any attention well dont come onto KP and think you can gain attention by telling lies. Dont start your nonsense all over again trying to make out that you are the best of the best cause you are not, all you can do is stocking stitch and boring sweaters as we all know. I bet you didnt expect to be found out so soon, you thought you could push your luck by using your original MO but sorry got news for you we have some good very good detectives on this forum and they will find you out everytime, we also know all your other alters, we took bets between our selves of when you would slip up, and in my book I had GC as finding you out first and she won. Good work GC. Now I wish all your minions will catch a wake up call and smell the roses and realize that you are not the be all and end all as anybody with a brain cell can use Google like you do and that how you found Eskimimi>

A note to Eskimimi: I am so very sorry that this has happened to you but this pest has done this time and time again and her original account has been disabled because of her behaviour, I do hope you will stay with us as we arent all like this peanut.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I do hope you will stay with us as we arent all like this peanut.


Three too many letters on that last word. (First 3)


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I wash with shampoo, Lay flat, pat into shape, and let dry.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> The rest of my post which you didn't quote, contained a quote from another KP member, explaining to me about writing styles. I thought it was interesting, but I see not everyone thinks so. :-D


I didn't quote the rest of your post as it was obvious that it wasn't yours and you didn't name your source either.

Besides in this case it was also totally irrelevant. You never answer a question directly either do you. I guess in this case its probably a case of bird's of a feather flock together. :lol:


----------



## Eskimimi (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you, you have all been very gracious and kind.

Unfortunately, as I have been blogging for many years (I had a previous blog which ran for a great many years before Eskimimi Makes) I have seen a good number of instances like this before, but on a positive note generally I see less failed attribution and crediting in general now as people are quite quick to pick up on it. There are a small number of sites from places like Russia that go to all out steal as much content as possible, but in the main people are becoming a lot more savvy in giving credit for work where due and picking up where it has not been given. 

I think that the general trend is for proper credit to be given, and fully support good acknowledgment of original authorship. I think that usually a few quick pointers as to why someone should give credit is usually enough to make most posters or blog owners adopt better practice, but I can see that there is history here beyond this incident, which I have not the foreknowledge to comment on, but am so very glad to hear that the vast majority of users enjoy sharing links and knowledge in a way that can benefit all, blog owners included! :thumbup: 

I know that these forums are usually and in the main very good at giving proper linked attribution as I have had a number of areas of my site linked to before and have lurked but until today never posted.

I am currently not posting quite as frequently as I usually do (on my site or anywhere else) as my baby (my first) has decided that at six months he likes to sleep through the night no longer, and so I am in a bit of sleep-deprived haze, but now that I have created a profile I am sure that I will find myself popping in from time to time ^_^

Thank you all again for such a warm welcome, and may row upon row of happy stitches find their way from your needles


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I always enjoy a taste of happy irony!


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Eskimimi said:


> Thank you, you have all been very gracious and kind.
> 
> Unfortunately, as I have been blogging for many years (I had a previous blog which ran for a great many years before Eskimimi Makes) I have seen a good number of instances like this before, but on a positive note generally I see less failed attribution and crediting in general now as people are quite quick to pick up on it. There are a small number of sites from places like Russia that go to all out steal as much content as possible, but in the main people are becoming a lot more savvy in giving credit for work where due and picking up where it has not been given.
> 
> ...


No, thank YOU for coming back to post further! As you can see the offending post from yesterday was removed.

Sadly we have run into this before, from this same individual, though under a different name. You'll find that the majority here will either post a link, ask before posting info from another site and will give credit to the original source.

As for your baby, many of us have been through the same, it does pass and someday you really will look back on it fondly.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

I just put them on.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> No, thank YOU for coming back to post further! As you can see the offending post from yesterday was removed.
> 
> Sadly we have run into this before, from this same individual, though under a different name. You'll find that the majority here will either post a link, ask before posting info from another site and will give credit to the original source.
> 
> As for your baby, many of us have been through the same, it does pass and someday you really will look back on it fondly.


Well had to look -- it had 4 posts deleted from its listing.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> Well had to look -- it had 4 posts deleted from its listing.


Good, someone is paying attention and taking necessary action.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow, lots of comments so I'll add my ridiculous comment and read everyone else's I sense a bit of humor here.

First off I haven't made socks for anyone else I'm still perfecting the perfect sock for myself. Some are terrible, I wear them any way, and some are down right comfy. I usually wear them one time then wash and finger block them. I'm too cheap to pay $15+ for plastic sock blockers so then I thought about making my own and found a pattern someone provided for different sizes, thank you. But....when I went to the $store to get plastic place-mats to make these sock stretchers, they looked so pretty then after I brought them home--well didn't have the heart to cut them into sock blockers and so I am using them as place-mats. Hopeless, I know.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Ask4j said:


> Wow, lots of comments so I'll add my ridiculous comment and read everyone else's I sense a bit of humor here.
> 
> First off I haven't made socks for anyone else I'm still perfecting the perfect sock for myself. Some are terrible, I wear them any way, and some are down right comfy. I usually wear them one time then wash and finger block them. I'm too cheap to pay $15+ for plastic sock blockers so then I thought about making my own and found a pattern someone provided for different sizes, thank you. But....when I went to the $store to get plastic place-mats to make these sock stretchers, they looked so pretty then after I brought them home--well didn't have the heart to cut them into sock blockers and so I am using them as place-mats. Hopeless, I know.


Thanks for that story. Very funny. :XD:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Wow, lots of comments so I'll add my ridiculous comment and read everyone else's I sense a bit of humor here.
> 
> First off I haven't made socks for anyone else I'm still perfecting the perfect sock for myself. Some are terrible, I wear them any way, and some are down right comfy. I usually wear them one time then wash and finger block them. I'm too cheap to pay $15+ for plastic sock blockers so then I thought about making my own and found a pattern someone provided for different sizes, thank you. But....when I went to the $store to get plastic place-mats to make these sock stretchers, they looked so pretty then after I brought them home--well didn't have the heart to cut them into sock blockers and so I am using them as place-mats. Hopeless, I know.


 sounds familiar.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Ask4j said:


> Wow, lots of comments so I'll add my ridiculous comment and read everyone else's I sense a bit of humor here.
> 
> First off I haven't made socks for anyone else I'm still perfecting the perfect sock for myself. Some are terrible, I wear them any way, and some are down right comfy. I usually wear them one time then wash and finger block them. I'm too cheap to pay $15+ for plastic sock blockers so then I thought about making my own and found a pattern someone provided for different sizes, thank you. But....when I went to the $store to get plastic place-mats to make these sock stretchers, they looked so pretty then after I brought them home--well didn't have the heart to cut them into sock blockers and so I am using them as place-mats. Hopeless, I know.


You can just buy some inexpensive foam sheets from Joann's or Michael's and cut them to shape. I have one really good set of sock blockers and use them as a pattern to cut foam ones from those sheets to give with hand knit socks for gifts. Cheap, readily available too! Though I've never had a problem with color bleeding from the foam, I tend to stick with the light colors. Around Holiday time I obtained some white foam sheets that had a sparkly effect to them, quite festive and still fairly cheap.

If you want to make them super sturdy, buy the foam sheets that have adhesive backing, cut 2, peel the paper off the back and stick them together!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

The length of wear one gets from socks probably depends a lot on whether they are worn with shoes/slippers. The current practice of going stocking-footed used to be frowned upon. It just plain wasn't done in "polite society" because it was considered "heathen", except, perhaps, in the privacy of one's own bedroom. 

Another factor might be rugs and carpeting. Until fairly recently, they were all wool so they were not as abrasive as some of the newer materials. Quality was paramount and "made to last" was a serious consideration. This kind of thinking has apparently gone by the way-side.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Elder Ellen said:


> The length of wear one gets from socks probably depends a lot on whether they are worn with shoes/slippers. The current practice of going stocking-footed used to be frowned upon. It just plain wasn't done in "polite society" because it was considered "heathen", except, perhaps, in the privacy of one's own bedroom.
> 
> Another factor might be rugs and carpeting. Until fairly recently, they were all wool so they were not as abrasive as some of the newer materials. Quality was paramount and "made to last" was a serious consideration. This kind of thinking has apparently gone by the way-side.


One can still purchase wool carpeting, I prefer it for durability. You will pay more for it and quality padding but in the long run is no more expensive than chemical based fibers given the durability.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You can just buy some inexpensive foam sheets from Joann's or Michael's and cut them to shape. I have one really good set of sock blockers and use them as a pattern to cut foam ones from those sheets to give with hand knit socks for gifts. Cheap, readily available too! Though I've never had a problem with color bleeding from the foam, I tend to stick with the light colors. Around Holiday time I obtained some white foam sheets that had a sparkly effect to them, quite festive and still fairly cheap.
> 
> If you want to make them super sturdy, buy the foam sheets that have adhesive backing, cut 2, peel the paper off the back and stick them together!


Thanks for the tip, I'll look for it.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I have some ancient sock blockers made from thin plywood but they are a little rough around the edges after 70 years of use. I also remember some adjustable metal ones that I donated to my DIL -- I think she still uses them.

The thing is that some people fashioned their own sock stretchers from wire coat hangers, and they were FREE. Wire hangers were a lot sturdier at one time so they might still be lurking in old closets. Hangers came from dry-cleaners and clothing shops -- they came with the garments so we wound up with way too many.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, I am very happy that you have popped in to claim your rightful credit, especially since I've never come across your very nice website before. Lots of great things to mine there! Thank you for joining KP, even if it's just a one-time visit.


 :thumbup: What she said - and welcome from Australia (where it is still too hot to wear socks ... )


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Making sock-blockers from wire hangers.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Joan L said:


> I have 1 set of sock blockers... and several pairs to block. I do block some of them if they ended up too long and narrow. It just makes them easier to put on. I'll block 1 pr, and after about 20 minutes, put another pr of socks on the blockers, etc. Even if they are still pretty wet when I switch prs, the wet ones dry quite nicely. I think to block or not is a personal thing. Not everyone (I think few, actually) does block socks.


I block my hand knit socks every time I wash them. I hang them on the blockers so the air circulates all around them and I think they dry faster. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Eskimimi said:


> Thank you, you have all been very gracious and kind.
> 
> Unfortunately, as I have been blogging for many years (I had a previous blog which ran for a great many years before Eskimimi Makes) I have seen a good number of instances like this before, but on a positive note generally I see less failed attribution and crediting in general now as people are quite quick to pick up on it. There are a small number of sites from places like Russia that go to all out steal as much content as possible, but in the main people are becoming a lot more savvy in giving credit for work where due and picking up where it has not been given.
> 
> ...


Welcome Eskimimi. I enjoyed your blog.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I would steam block newly made socks to sell, unwashed. I only ever knit 1 pair to order and steam blocked them... 
For gift giving, maybe. 
For my own and DH, no. 
After washing I pull them into shape and lay them on a rack to dry, don't know if you'd call that blocking...


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Wow, lots of comments so I'll add my ridiculous comment and read everyone else's I sense a bit of humor here.
> 
> First off I haven't made socks for anyone else I'm still perfecting the perfect sock for myself. Some are terrible, I wear them any way, and some are down right comfy. I usually wear them one time then wash and finger block them. I'm too cheap to pay $15+ for plastic sock blockers so then I thought about making my own and found a pattern someone provided for different sizes, thank you. But....when I went to the $store to get plastic place-mats to make these sock stretchers, they looked so pretty then after I brought them home--well didn't have the heart to cut them into sock blockers and so I am using them as place-mats. Hopeless, I know.


Thanks for the LOL. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> The length of wear one gets from socks probably depends a lot on whether they are worn with shoes/slippers. The current practice of going stocking-footed used to be frowned upon. It just plain wasn't done in "polite society" because it was considered "heathen", except, perhaps, in the privacy of one's own bedroom


Funny that. My husband comes from a family of English/Scots and none of them would be caught dead without slippers. I'm a many-generations Canuck and we wore shoes in the house (no, it wasn't a log cabin). Slippers were worn with pajamas.
Now, I'm a sock wearer and you're right about carpets being hard on them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> That is the actual name of the slippers. Free shipping, fleece lined, 100% guaranteed. Worth the price as they last forever and if they don't, they will replace, no questions asked. I love the fact of the bottom soles, great for walking on ice in the winter when retrieving the newspaper.


My wallet is happy, because they aren't made big enough for me. http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/23777?page=womens-wicked-good-slippers
And don't even suggest I get the men's; they'll be too loose/wide/high-in-the-instep. If it doesn't lace up, I can't wear men's footwear.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> years ago I found directions for taking a plastic coated coat hanger and bending it to fit in your sock. The hook end is left on but not used. make several. They will help block and hang on the shower rod to dry after.
> Use them to dry etc. hand knit socks.


Good idea! 
http://snapguide.com/guides/make-a-sock-blocker-using-wire-hanger/


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> My wallet is happy, because they aren't made big enough for me. http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/23777?page=womens-wicked-good-slippers
> And don't even suggest I get the men's; they'll be too loose/wide/high-in-the-instep. If it doesn't lace up, I can't wear men's footwear.


Those are not the ones I ordered and I treat myself for my birthday once a year with something I love.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Those are not the ones I ordered and I treat myself for my birthday once a year with something I love.


Sorry. Those are the ones Google found with that name.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a set of sock blockers but I never block socks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I have a set of sock blockers but I never block socks.


I think I have two and a half sets of sock blockers - acquired over time at garage sales, church bazaars, and second-hand shops - and haven't ever used them. I've only made one pair of adult-sized socks, and never thought to block them before giving them - and the leftover yarn - to the recipient.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> One can still purchase wool carpeting, I prefer it for durability. You will pay more for it and quality padding but in the long run is no more expensive than chemical based fibers given the durability.


I know it's still available at a price. I have some that might last forever -- well, the rugs were old when I was young and I'm sure they'll still be in use when I'm gone.

Thinking of the poor fellow who said he couldn't afford to buy a cheap overcoat. (I kind of cleaned this up but it's the same idea.)


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

books said:


> Seems to be the norm. I consider it like ironing underwear. Yes, you could, but why?


I will confess I used to iron underwear. That was when we lived in the UK and on some days ironing things was the only way to make sure they were dry enough to put away after being laundered  

(No need to do this in Australia, of course!)


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> My motto is "clean enough to be healthy, dirty enough to be happy"


 Just right! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Loistec said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifAC4YaUR_g
> 
> Making sock-blockers from wire hangers.


This is exactly what I was talking about earlier. Very helpful, I think.


----------



## Mozziecat (Apr 4, 2016)

I agree...they will self block when worn.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I make socks mostly for my sister. I flatten them out, put them in a bag, and let her block them with her feet. No complaints so far!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Moe C said:


> Funny that. My husband comes from a family of English/Scots and none of them would be caught dead without slippers. I'm a many-generations Canuck and we wore shoes in the house (no, it wasn't a log cabin). Slippers were worn with pajamas.
> Now, I'm a sock wearer and you're right about carpets being hard on them.


All my family wear something on their feet inside. I wear trainers during the day and slippers at night. Trainers knock h*ll out of the carpets. I don't like just wearing socks on tiled floors especially. Call me (foot) sensitive :lol:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

This stocking-footed thing seems to be somewhat generational. DH and I usually wear shoes or slippers in the house. Our parents always did, but our children often take their shoes off, and, the grandchildren always remove their shoes as soon as they come in the front door. After tripping over other people's shoes, I got a special tray for them to use and I quit giving it much thought. In really bad weather, we all use the tray for wet muddy boots. We used to leave them on the porch but they got cold out there. Carpeting is probably a factor too.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I go barefoot in the house all the time. But when we come in from outside shoes, boots whatever footwear is left at back door. We used to leave them on the porch or deck until Belle decided they were play things. &#128078;


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shoes off in my house too. I wear flip flops in the house all year.

Edited from fear to wear after my buddy called my attention to it. What are friends for?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Shoes off in my house too. I fear flip flops in the house all year.


 :lol: I *fear* flip flops in the house too! :lol: 
(sorry, couldn't help myself)


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

cah said:


> :lol: I *fear* flip flops in the house too! :lol:
> (sorry, couldn't help myself)


Especially during an election year. :wink:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cah said:


> :lol: I *fear* flip flops in the house too! :lol:
> (sorry, couldn't help myself)


 :XD:
My darn iPad with autocorrect and sometimes I do not see it.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Katsch said:


> :XD:
> My darn iPad with autocorrect and sometimes I do not see it.


Maybe you could get your avatar to proof read for ya. After all he's a wise old owl. :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Oh dear! Socks are back as the big argument thread. Mine come off the needles to my feet, and sons' socks are fought over ( then stolen from each other) I don't knit them for others, except preemie charities.

Where I live it's considered polite to take your shoes off at the door, but I beg older or frail visitors not to do this. When the lads were in their teens I could tell how many of their pals were there if I could hardly open the porch door. It's very rare that I don't have socks on, and go around the house in them. Except the kitchen - those quarry tiles are soooo cold.

I love Eskimini's blog - wonderful resource, generous clear tutorials, and so friendly :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Oh dear! Socks are back as the big argument thread. Mine come off the needles to my feet, and sons' socks are fought over ( then stolen from each other) I don't knit them for others, except preemie charities.
> 
> Where I live it's considered polite to take your shoes off at the door, but I beg older or frail visitors not to do this. When the lads were in their teens I could tell how many of their pals were there if I could hardly open the porch door. It's very rare that I don't have socks on, and go around the house in them. Except the kitchen - those quarry tiles are soooo cold.
> 
> I love Eskimini's blog - wonderful resource, generous clear tutorials, and so friendly :thumbup:


Yes, it's a wonderful blog.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Shoes off in my house too. I wear flip flops in the house all year.
> 
> Edited from fear to wear after my buddy called my attention to it. What are friends for?


Just as well or we'd have thought you had a flip-flop phobia!! Mind you, I think I have!!  :XD:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't suppose that any of us are likely to change our habits here, but we might get some idea of why others do things differently. I used to think that removing ones shoes was kind of vulgar but I guess it all depends on the circumstances and what we were taught to do. Going without footwear is not really sinful but it is hard on the socks though. Some people can wear flip-flops but I can't so I finally quit trying. To each his own!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> I don't suppose that any of us are likely to change our habits here, but we might get some idea of why others do things differently. I used to think that removing ones shoes was kind of vulgar but I guess it all depends on the circumstances and what we were taught to do. Going without footwear is not really sinful but it is hard on the socks though. Some people can wear flip-flops but I can't so I finally quit trying. To each his own!


Madam, There are folk, met them here, who have wall to wall carpeting and insist that you take your shoes off before entering. Not my idea. I have oak floors and I don't care what you do when you enter my home.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Shoes off in my house too. I wear flip flops in the house all year.
> 
> Edited from fear to wear after my buddy called my attention to it. What are friends for?


 :lol:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

If anyone has a steadfast rule about removing shoes, I don't have to go inside. Leaving is still an option. Actually, I'm not real fussy about what happens. In my house, I try to accommodate. Likewise, when I go out, I usually ask what my hostess expects and act accordingly. What's right in one situation might be wrong in another.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Where I live it's considered polite to take your shoes off at the door, but I beg older or frail visitors not to do this. When the lads were in their teens I could tell how many of their pals were there if I could hardly open the porch door.


Everybody I know automatically take their shoes off when going into someone's house. I tell visitors not to but most do. When my son's teenage friends were in the shoes were all in the porch and the smell was overpowering. Ah memories :lol:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Most that know me know why shoes come off at my door. Try living with 2 cows, assorted turkeys, chickens, pigs, dogs and cats, and working in the barn. Need I say more?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Maybe you could get your avatar to proof read for ya. After all he's a wise old owl. :lol:


Hilarious you :thumbup:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Everybody I know automatically take their shoes off when going into someone's house. I tell visitors not to but most do. When my son's teenage friends were in the shoes were all in the porch and the smell was overpowering. Ah memories :lol:


Foot problems of one kind or another are often unsightly and smelly, not to mention, contagious. That's one reason for wearing shoes, and, well waxed floors are slippery, especially in stocking feet -- some people have a fear of falling. There are pros and cons to consider. Clean white carpeting is the pride of some housewives but, in the grand scheme of things, I wonder if it's worth the sacrifice of others. (I'm old, arthritic, and have recovered from several bad falls.) We are all entitled to an opinion though.

Forgot to mention that my feet have seen better times and they are now quite tender.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Foot problems of one kind or another are often unsightly and smelly, not to mention, contagious. That's one reason for wearing shoes, and, well waxed floors are slippery, especially in stocking feet -- some people have a fear of falling There are pros and cons to consider. Clean white carpeting is the pride of some housewives but, in the grand scheme of things, I wonder if it's worth the sacrifice of others. (I'm old, arthritic, and have recovered from several bad falls.) We are all entitled to an opinion though.
> 
> Forgot to mention that my feet have seen better times and they are now quite tender.


I would never wax my oak floors.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Elder Ellen said:


> Foot problems of one kind or another are often unsightly and smelly, not to mention, contagious. That's one reason for wearing shoes, and, well waxed floors are slippery, especially in stocking feet -- some people have a fear of falling There are pros and cons to consider. Clean white carpeting is the pride of some housewives but, in the grand scheme of things, I wonder if it's worth the sacrifice of others. (I'm old, arthritic, and have recovered from several bad falls.) We are all entitled to an opinion though.
> 
> Forgot to mention that my feet have seen better times and they are now quite tender.


It's nothing to do with carpets, it's considered polite over here. It's what we do.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> I would never wax my oak floors.


Me either way too slippery.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Going without ones shoes was almost scandalous when I was growing up in the mid-west (USA). I can remember when people would say for emphasis, "I was shocked/scared right outa my shoes!" That was pretty bad.

It must have been so for a long time -- I recently came across a little hand-written "petition" that my children presented to my mother almost sixty years ago, stating that they did not want to go visiting the relatives again, and their main reason was that she made them wear shoes. Their shoes were too hot and they got athletes' feet. -- or, so they said very childishly in the note.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Going without ones shoes was almost scandalous when I was growing up in the mid-west (USA). I can remember when people would say for emphasis, "I was shocked/scared right outa my shoes!" That was pretty bad.
> 
> It must have been so for a long time -- I recently came across a little hand-written "petition" that my children presented to my mother almost sixty years ago, stating that they did not want to go visiting the relatives again, and their main reason was that she made them wear shoes. Their shoes were too hot and they got athletes' feet. -- or, so they said very childishly in the note.


That's sweet!

Growing up, no one ever removed shoes until it was bedtime and changed into pajamas and slippers. If the weather required boots/overshoes, those never went further into the house than the vestibule. 
My husband is from Syria. There, shoes are left just inside the front door, where - in winter - there's a collection of slippers at the ready. In summer, the carpets are rolled up and stored, but the swapping of shoes for slippers continues. No one is supposed to walk around barefoot or in just socks.
So, here ... that's modified. I've no carpets, just the beautiful hardwood floors that were installed when this house was built in 1913. I would prefer if outdoor footwear were parked at entry, but I can't enforce my desire. Winter boots/overshoes stay at the doorway, but shoes that haven't been walking in snow and slop do come into the house. The rare visitor is welcome to keep their shoes on, but slippers are furnished to let them leave their snowy boots at the door.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

J-J, that sounds like the house I grew up in. The hardwood floors had patterns in them, different coloured wood, designs, etc., and we had a vestibule (and a veranda).


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Most that know me know why shoes come off at my door. Try living with 2 cows, assorted turkeys, chickens, pigs, dogs and cats, and working in the barn. Need I say more?


That's us too... We only have cats and chooks (chickens), but we have separate footwear to wear in the chook yard. If we forget to change our shoes, sometime we traipse chook poo through the house! Yuk... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

We lived in a much older house but I remember the bare hardwood floors. During WW2, everyone wore shoes with some kind of synthetic soles and heels -- they were the only thing available with ration stamps and they made awful black marks on the floor. My mother would sometimes suggest that I have my friends over to dance since the floors were getting marked up anyway. That really messed up the three large living-rooms. Then, I'd have to spend days on my hands and knees cleaning and polishing the floors. I think that was about the time that "sock hops" entered the picture. Now that was downright naughty but teen-agers have always shocked the older folks. "Good Heavens! What will they think of next?"


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I rather like the idea that some servicemen slip on disposable over-shoes so that they don't track in dirt. It only takes them an instant and it can save the housewife a lot of time and grief -- usually at a time when there's enough else to concern her.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

[[/i]

One of my favorite techniques is knitting socks nicely enough that they don't need blocking. [/quote]

My technique is to knit them so sloppily that they must be blocked or you can't tell what they are!!!

Actually, I block my socks because I like to admire them while they are drying. They spend far too much time hidden away inside shoes and under pants legs. It also makes me feel nicely treated by me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fdb123 said:


> ... Actually, *I block my socks because I like to admire them while they are drying. They spend far too much time hidden away inside shoes and under pants legs. It also makes me feel nicely treated by me.*


_That_ is the absolutely best reason for blocking socks ever!!!


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

The comment from anniepeanut about technique is so condescending I banged out a reply before I saw the thread had moved from blocking socks to wearing them. When I was very young we went barefoot as much as possible in the summer and when we did wear shoes we had school shoes and play shoes (worn out school shoes). We changed out of our school wear as soon as we got home to keep it nice because we weren't going to get anymore until school started in the fall or for Christmas.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> We lived in a much older house but I remember the bare hardwood floors. During WW2, everyone wore shoes with some kind of synthetic soles and heels -- they were the only thing available with ration stamps and they made awful black marks on the floor. My mother would sometimes suggest that I have my friends over to dance since the floors were getting marked up anyway. That really messed up the three large living-rooms. Then, I'd have to spend days on my hands and knees cleaning and polishing the floors. I think that was about the time that "sock hops" entered the picture. Now that was downright naughty but teen-agers have always shocked the older folks. "Good Heavens! What will they think of next?"


I'd always wondered about the how/why behind sock hops. I believe you've found it. When I was growing up, the sock hops were held in school gymnasiums - special wood flooring for basketball games. Only never-worn-on-street shoes were ever permitted on those sacrosanct floors! Or socks. Can't have prettily dressed kids trying to dance in their gym shoes.

My grandmother's floors were marquetry with lovely designs inlaid; mine are plain hardwood. I'm just glad they're not the wide soft-wood floors I had in my previous residences here in Montreal. Those were a pain to keep clean, especially since they weren't mine; I was a tenant.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks, Jessica Jean. I figure if I treat me nice I don't have to expect others to. Kidding! I am blessed to have many people who treat me very well in my life and wish the same for everyone else here. Which reminds me, I ignored my own advice posted on this forum to not respond to snarky comments. Oh Dear!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

fdb123 said:


> The comment from anniepeanut about technique is so condescending I banged out a reply before I saw the thread had moved from blocking socks to wearing them. When I was very young we went barefoot as much as possible in the summer and when we did wear shoes we had school shoes and play shoes (worn out school shoes). We changed out of our school wear as soon as we got home to keep it nice because we weren't going to get anymore until school started in the fall or for Christmas.


Aw..such memories you all bring back.
Being a military brat, and my father an officer, we often lived on base. Hard wood floors that my mother waxed, us kids would then get to run and slide acroos them in our sicks to polish them to a high shine. 
After retirement frim the service, I don't recall a single home without wood floors, until I was 17, and we moved into the home I still live in, and mom and dad had carpets put in. I ripped up and replaced a floor in one bedroom, yep..hard wood..

The memories, I can almost smell the wax, and hear us laugh as we slipped and slid on all those floors..😃

I don't wear shoes in my home, I don't ask guests to remove theirs. Keeping light carpets reasonably clean is a headache...don't know why I think it helps to remove my shoes, the animals never wipe their feet..😂


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> ... Keeping light carpets reasonably clean is a headache...don't know why I think it helps to remove my shoes, the animals never wipe their feet..😂


No, they don't ... on their own. My mother kept an old beach towel by the front door. When whoever walked the dog came in from unpleasantly wet weather, they stopped just inside the door and wiped down the dog and especially its paws. That served to at least reduce the amount of outside that got tracked inside. Since my feline is indoor only, my only problem is keeping the litter confined to the litter pans.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fdb123 said:


> The comment from anniepeanut about technique is so condescending I banged out a reply before I saw the thread had moved from blocking socks to wearing them. When I was very young we went barefoot as much as possible in the summer and when we did wear shoes we had school shoes and play shoes (worn out school shoes). We changed out of our school wear as soon as we got home to keep it nice because we weren't going to get anymore until school started in the fall or for Christmas.


Except for running barefoot, that's how it was for me through grade 6. Barefoot was limited to the beach and bathroom.
One summer, the one where I grew 6" between end of school and start, my old school shoes became painfully small. My grandmother's solution was to cut out the toes! That made roller-skating an iffy thing. You do NOT want to stop against the curb with a sock-covered toe being the first point of contact! Ouch!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

fdb123 said:


> Thanks, Jessica Jean. I figure if I treat me nice I don't have to expect others to. Kidding! I am blessed to have many people who treat me very well in my life and wish the same for everyone else here. Which reminds me, I ignored my own advice posted on this forum to not respond to snarky comments. Oh Dear!


Sometimes we just can't help replying with snark when we see something arrogant, condescending and patronising posted. It's almost a reflex action :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I had to say it twice apparently. Oops double post :roll:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> _That_ is the absolutely best reason for blocking socks ever!!!


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

fdb123 said:


> Thanks, Jessica Jean. I figure if I treat me nice I don't have to expect others to. Kidding! I am blessed to have many people who treat me very well in my life and wish the same for everyone else here. Which reminds me, I ignored my own advice posted on this forum to not respond to snarky comments. Oh Dear!


I enjoyed your posts please post again.
Kathy


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

People used to sweep their walks every day and wash them frequently. It was partly a matter of pride but it also "saved on shoe-leather". Yes, we changed out of our good shoes the minute we got home. We cleaned, polished and repaired our shoes to make them last. Our fathers half-soled them and replaced the heels, but we took them to the shoe repair shop for major repairs and reconditioning. There were racks of used shoes for sale at the repair shop and one could often find real bargains. "A penny saved is a penny earned. Socks help save shoes and don't YOU forget it".


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

> Our fathers half-soled them and replaced the heels


I'd forgotten about that. For that job, my dad had different sized metal feet that fit on a stand.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Moe C said:


> I'd forgotten about that. For that job, my dad had different sized metal feet that fit on a stand.


Some shoe-jacks were adjustable in length. Remember heel protectors -- little semi-circular pieces that were nailed/glued onto the heels ? They were not as large as taps but they made a little clatter, especially in the classroom.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Remember heel protectors -- little semi-circular pieces that were nailed/glued onto the heels ? They were not as large as taps but they made a little clatter, especially in the classroom.


Sure do, as close to tap shoes as I got.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Except for running barefoot, that's how it was for me through grade 6. Barefoot was limited to the beach and bathroom.
> One summer, the one where I grew 6" between end of school and start, my old school shoes became painfully small. My grandmother's solution was to cut out the toes! That made roller-skating an iffy thing. You do NOT want to stop against the curb with a sock-covered toe being the first point of contact! Ouch!!


Six inches! Growing that fast must have been painful for more than just your toes. I remember my legs aching during growth spurts, but I never managed 6 inches in a summer! Poor you!


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I enjoyed your posts please post again.
> Kathy


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fdb123 said:


> Six inches! Growing that fast must have been painful for more than just your toes. I remember my legs aching during growth spurts, but I never managed 6 inches in a summer! Poor you!


I don't remember any pain. I do remember my grandmother's dismay at seeing my school uniform's hemline came well above my knees! Just days before the start of school, we had to dash off to the manufacturer to get one big enough for me; she hadn't been expecting that extra expense. It's all her fault, of course. She served me milk at every meal - a one-pint mug full each time. I thank her now. After my bone-density scan, the doctor told me I had the bones of a twenty-year-old Olympic athlete!  All that milk, and my life-long continuation of milk intake, has served a purpose.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't remember any pain. I do remember my grandmother's dismay at seeing my school uniform's hemline came well above my knees! Just days before the start of school, we had to dash off to the manufacturer to get one big enough for me; she hadn't been expecting that extra expense. It's all her fault, of course. She served me milk at every meal - a one-pint mug full each time. I thank her now. After my bone-density scan, the doctor told me I had the bones of a twenty-year-old Olympic athlete!  All that milk, and my life-long continuation of milk intake, has served a purpose.


I, too, love milk. There's nothing better than a tall glass of ice cold milk to go with my sandwich for lunch, or, better yet, fresh chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I, too, love milk. There's nothing better than a tall glass of ice cold milk to go with my sandwich for lunch, or, better yet, fresh chocolate chip cookies!


COOOOKIES! Thanks C. Monster. 🍪🍪🍪


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

J-J, did you play basketball in high school?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't remember any pain. I do remember my grandmother's dismay at seeing my school uniform's hemline came well above my knees! Just days before the start of school, we had to dash off to the manufacturer to get one big enough for me; she hadn't been expecting that extra expense. It's all her fault, of course. She served me milk at every meal - a one-pint mug full each time. I thank her now. After my bone-density scan, the doctor told me I had the bones of a twenty-year-old Olympic athlete!  All that milk, and my life-long continuation of milk intake, has served a purpose.


Good for your grandmother--she knew best! I too am a milk drinker, every meal--I've never suffered broken bones either. While growing up my milk came directly from our cows, I know because I milked them, morning and night plus all the other chores involved. First it was by hand, starting at the age of five. I had my own special milk stool my dad made for me. Then later using milking machines. We had a milk pasteurizer that was used for all milk consumed--I did a 4-H demonstration at the county fair on how to pasteurize your "home grown" milk and got a blue ribbon. I was very skinny back then--if I stood sideways no one could see me.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I lived on a farm and I didn't like cows' milk. Still don't, and I have good bones -- very old ones, in fact. DH drinks lots of milk, even now, in his 90ies, and he has good bones. I'm not sure what it proves, if anything. FYI, we milked by hand (about 30 head) and did not pasteurize. I was the only one in our family who didn't get undulant fever.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Moe C said:


> J-J, did you play basketball in high school?


One year, I was captain of the team and got a 'letter' to sew onto my jacket. That was the only good thing in high school and the only thing I missed about it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Good for your grandmother--she knew best! I too am a milk drinker, every meal--I've never suffered broken bones either. While growing up my milk came directly from our cows, I know because I milked them, morning and night plus all the other chores involved. First it was by hand, starting at the age of five. I had my own special milk stool my dad made for me. Then later using milking machines. We had a milk pasteurizer that was used for all milk consumed--I did a 4-H demonstration at the county fair on how to pasteurize your "home grown" milk and got a blue ribbon. I was very skinny back then--if I stood sideways no one could see me.


In Syria, milk is sold by weight, from an oil-barrel-sized plastic barrel that is _not_ refrigerated. It's not pasteurized; you do that at home. They showed me that they heat it on the stove-top until small bubbles form around the edges - not _quite_ boiling - and then it goes into containers in the fridge. I did that in our condo, but I couldn't drink the stuff. I've been drinking only skim milk since age 18. Even 1% milk tastes terrible to me now, never mind full-fat milk. I suppose there's a way to remove the fat from the milk (freezing?), but I just let my husband drink it.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> One year, I was captain of the team and got a 'letter' to sew onto my jacket. That was the only good thing in high school and the only thing I missed about it.


Oh yes, High School. I need milk and cookies just thinking about those days, shudder! In fact, I think I'll go get some now. I might need to pet my dog for a while too!


----------



## LiLi4163 (Mar 19, 2016)

deemail said:


> I block everything... why not finish properly? The complaints about the way things appear and wear and fit are often made by the people who don't want to do the detail work. It's gonna be fine if you don't block everything... but just don't complain when it doesn't look as nice or wear as well or fit as well.


 in theory I tend to agree with you, but in practice?.... That's too often another matter. 
 :lol:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I think blocking socks is kind of a personal choice. It's not really necessary but it makes them look nice. I stack them up and admire my own work until they are gifted. If the socks are for me, I usually can't wait to put them on my feet and enjoy the feeling. After several washings, blocking makes wool socks look new again and I enjoy that good feeling -- well, maybe it's just a "cheap thrill". I guess it's a bit like putting icing on a cake -- not everyone likes to eat it but it does give a finishing touch that's usually pleasing to the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In Syria, milk is sold by weight, from an oil-barrel-sized plastic barrel that is _not_ refrigerated. It's not pasteurized; you do that at home. They showed me that they heat it on the stove-top until small bubbles form around the edges - not _quite_ boiling - and then it goes into containers in the fridge. I did that in our condo, but I couldn't drink the stuff. I've been drinking only skim milk since age 18. Even 1% milk tastes terrible to me now, never mind full-fat milk. I suppose there's a way to remove the fat from the milk (freezing?), but I just let my husband drink it.


J J - your post brought back memories of skimming the cream from the top of fresh milk and whipping it to have with hot biscuits from the oven for breakfast.

Thanks for the memory.
 :thumbup:


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Whipped cream? That's my kind of breakfast. Remember if you got too much milk in the cream, it wouldn't whip?


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Moe C said:


> Whipped cream? That's my kind of breakfast. Remember if you got too much milk in the cream, it wouldn't whip?


Yep- had to use care in the skimming.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Having thick cream was right up there with the best of things. Aunt E. had jersey cows and she sold cream that was so thick it hardly needed whipping. "Eat it with a spoon." Her customers had to put in their orders way ahead of time. I think that the pigs got her skimmed milk -- there wasn't much use for it otherwise. If farmers sold whole milk, the price they got was determined by the average fat content. 4% was quite low -- I believe that 7% was more like it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> Having thick cream was right up there with the best of things. Aunt E. had jersey cows and she sold cream that was so thick it hardly needed whipping. "Eat it with a spoon." Her customers had to put in their orders way ahead of time. I think that the pigs got her skimmed milk -- there wasn't much use for it otherwise. If farmers sold whole milk, the price they got was determined by the average fat content. 4% was quite low -- I believe that 7% was more like it.


Dairy products here - Montreal - are still priced that way. 'Whole' milk has 3.25% butterfat, and costs more than skim milk with 0%.


----------

